# DPD findet Adresse nicht



## garfield36 (6. August 2019)

Paketzustellung a la DPD
Beschwerde über unfähige Mitarbeiter im Bereich Zustellung!

Folgender eMailverkehr:

01.08. 2019* Mail von DPD*
Lieber Paketempfänger,
Ihr Paket xxx von get your goods GmbH wird voraussichtlich am
02.08.2019
an folgende Adresse zugestellt:
...... ....
....................
.........
Über das genaue Zeitfenster informieren wir Sie am Tag der Zustellung.


02.08.2019 *Mail von DPD*
Lieber Paketempfänger,
leider konnten wir Sie nicht finden - daher wurde Ihr Paket **zensiert** nicht zugestellt. Möglicherweise liegen uns unzureichende Angaben der Empfangsadresse vor.
Bitte korrigieren Sie Ihre Adresse oder wählen einfach eine andere Zustelloption*: 


*Meine* *Antwort*:
Ich habe daraufhin telefonischen Kontakt mit der Nummer 01 806373200 (DPD Österreich) aufgenommen. Man sagte mir, dass nur eine Hausnummer angegeben war und die Adresse deshalb nicht gefunden werden konnte. An unserer Haussprechanlage sind jedoch Namensschilder angebracht, der Zusteller hätte nur auf den richtigen Klingelknopf drücken müssen. Wie auch immer, ich habe der Dame am Telefon meine genaue Adresse (inklöusive Stiegen- und Türnummer) angegeben.


05.08.2019 *Mail von DPD*
Lieber Paketempfänger,
 leider konnten wir Sie nicht finden - daher wurde Ihr Paket **zensiert** nicht zugestellt. Möglicherweise liegen uns unzureichende Angaben der Empfangsadresse vor.
Bitte korrigieren Sie Ihre Adresse oder wählen einfach eine andere Zustelloption*: 


*Meine Antwort*
Erneute telefonische Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass die ergänzte Adresse dem Zusteller leider nicht übermittelt wurde. Man würde das Paket am nächsten Tag zustellen.


06.08.2019 *Mail von DPD*
Lieber Paketempfänger,
leider konnten wir Sie nicht finden - daher wurde Ihr Paket **zensiert** nicht zugestellt. Möglicherweise liegen uns unzureichende Angaben der Empfangsadresse vor.
Bitte korrigieren Sie Ihre Adresse oder wählen einfach eine andere Zustelloption*: 


*Meine Erwiderung: *Unfähig, unfähiger, DPD!

Mit gar nicht freundlichen Grüßen
....... ....


Meinen Namen und die Adresse habe ich in diesem Beitrag weggelassen.


----------



## Krautmausch (6. August 2019)

Wo wir vom Teufel sprechen, ich hab mir dieser Tage erst eine DHL-Kundenkarte besorgt, damit ich mir Pakete ganz einfach zur Postfiliale liefern und dann auf dem Heimweg selbst dort abholen kann. In der Vergangenheit bin ich in den meisten Fällen eh dorthin gerammelt, weil ich Arbeit hab und tagsüber kaum zuhause anzutreffen bin, und so werden die armen Zusteller auch etwas entlastet, weil sie nicht sinnlos bei mir halten müssen.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. August 2019)

Also DPD kenn ich auch nicht anders, 3x vormittags 8.30 Uhr ne Zustellung versuchen, dann einen kaum leserlichen Zettel hinterlassen, das Paket eine Ortschaft weiter hinterlegen, aber es doch wieder mitnehmen.

Da steht man nach 3 Zustellversuchen siegessicher im Getränkehandel und will sein Paket abholen und erfährt, dass der gute Zusteller es WIEDER mitgenommen hat. Die Telefonate seitens DPD bewirkten dann ein direktes Telefonat mit dem Zusteller und erneuter Zustellung zu einem Zeitpunkt meiner Wahl.
Damit hatte der Zustellung eine Extratour und ich eine sinnlose Fahrt zu einem Paketshop, einfach nur daneben. Das hat sich seither nicht geändert, DPD wird kategorisch abgelehnt und bei Bedarf zahl ich für den Versand mit DHL gern drauf. Die sind auch nicht perfekt aber in unserer Region um Klassen besser.

Die DHL Kundenkarte klingt spannend, aber wenn ich teilweise 5€ Versand bezahle widerstrebt mir der Gedanke der pauschalen Abholung ein wenig. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass dieses Vorgehen einige Paketshops in Platzprobleme bringt oder bieten das nur die "großen Filialen" an?

Mein Arbeitsweg führt nämlich auch an ner Filiale vorbei, hmmmmmm.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2019)

Das ist doch noch harmlos.

In meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb hatten wir NUR DPD.

Regelmäßig gab es anrufe, dass der Fahrer das Paket beim Empfänger über den Zaun/Mauer geworfen hat.
Ist halt blöd, wenn dann zerbrechliche Ware drinnen war.

Der beste Anruf war aber, als sich der Kunde für die schnelle Lieferung bedankt hat,
jedoch angemerkt hat, dass Ihm der Fahrer sein Vordach abgefahren hat. 

Läuft 


Aber so richtig Top ist mittlerweile kein Lieferdienst mehr.

GLS ist auch so ein Experte der regelmäßig meldet, "Adresse unbekannt", dass wir da aber schon 100 Mal hingeliefert haben ist egal.

Es steht und fällt mit dem Menschen am anderen Ende.
Und wenn der ausgebeutet wird, dann ist die Zustellung halt *******.


----------



## Krautmausch (6. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die DHL Kundenkarte klingt spannend, aber wenn ich teilweise 5€ Versand bezahle widerstrebt mir der Gedanke der pauschalen Abholung ein wenig. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass dieses Vorgehen einige Paketshops in Platzprobleme bringt oder bieten das nur die "großen Filialen" an?
> 
> Mein Arbeitsweg führt nämlich auch an ner Filiale vorbei, hmmmmmm.



Ich kann's dir noch nicht sagen, weil ich die Kundenkarte gestern erst (neu) beantragt hab, nachdem mir einfiel, dass ich vor Jahren schonmal Kunde einer Packstation war, als ich woanders wohnte, und ich mich wunderte, ob ich noch eine Kundennummer habe und das hier auch so einrichten kann. Ich muss nämlich demnächst einen Haufen Spiddel für meine neue Wohnung bestellen und will nicht, dass die Zusteller ständig vor verschlossener Tür stehen oder meine Nachbarn damit belästigen.

Bei Packstationen gibt es sicher ein Limit der Auslastung (und auch der Paketgröße), wie das bei Paketshops aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht können es nicht alle Kunden so machen, aber wegen ein paar Paketen mehr oder weniger werden die nicht in die Knie gehen.

Wegen den 5€ Versand und dann trotzdem selbst abholen müssen - wenn die Zusteller die Pakete wieder mitnehmen und hinterlegen, muss ich das genauso, nur dass ich dann NOCHMAL los fahren muss, wenn ich den gelben Schein im Briefkasten finde. Mit Filialabholung hab ich es so verstanden, dass ich automatisch per E-Mail oder App benachrichtigt werde (??) und dann das Paket direkt auf dem Heimweg mit meiner Kundenkarte aufgabeln kann - viel effizienter.

Übrigens wird die Paketablage nicht pauschal für dich eingerichtet wie ein Postfach, sondern du gibst bei Bestellungen statt deiner Straße die Nummer der Postfiliale, des Paketshops oder der Packstation und deine Kundennummer an. Theoretisch kannst du dir auch Pakete abwechselnd nach Hause und zur Post schicken lassen, oder jedes Paket in Rotation in einen anderen Paketshop. 

Edit: Bei Amazon gibts bei der Adressauswahl eine ziemlich gute Erklärung von Packstationen oder Filialabholung, und dort kannst du auch nach allen Stationen und Filialen und Shops in deiner Umgebung suchen. Über DHL selbst musst du nur die Kundenkarte klar machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. August 2019)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos, da waren einige Punkte dabei, die ich noch angesprochen hätte. 

Wenn es um eine ganze Wohnungseinrichtung geht ist der Schachzug nachvollziehbar. 

Aber auch in meinem Fall, geht mir ja sofort 1 Tag flöten bei erfolgloser Zustellung, da erst ab nächsten Werktag abgeholt werden kann. Reicht mir schon als Grund das mal anzugehen.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2019)

Ich lasse alles was geht in die Paketstation liefern.

Was nicht geht, wird nach Hause geschickt und netterweise von Nachbarn angenommen.

Ist unser DHL Fahrer wieder......nicht so gut drauf und wirft das Paket einfach in den Hausflur, nimmt das ein befreundetes Nachbarpärchen mit.
Genau so machen wir das für Sie auch.

So klappen Zustellungen mittlerweile echt problemlos.


----------



## DARPA (6. August 2019)

Wenn möglich, lasse ich immer direkt in nen Shop liefern. Das klappt bisher mit allen Lieferdiensten ganz gut.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. August 2019)

Woran ich gar nicht gedacht hab, die Sachen an unser Büro zu schicken und die Pakete auf Arbeit mit den übrigen Paketen entgegenzunehmen. Da wir höchstens 6 Mann sind ist die Menge überschaubar, Kollegen haben das auch schon so abgewickelt. Außerdem ist da zur Kernzeit immer jemand da. 

Je nach Anzahl der Mitarbeiter aber sicherlich nicht überall anwendbar.


----------



## shadie (7. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Woran ich gar nicht gedacht hab, die Sachen an unser Büro zu schicken und die Pakete auf Arbeit mit den übrigen Paketen entgegenzunehmen. Da wir höchstens 6 Mann sind ist die Menge überschaubar, Kollegen haben das auch schon so abgewickelt. Außerdem ist da zur Kernzeit immer jemand da.
> 
> Je nach Anzahl der Mitarbeiter aber sicherlich nicht überall anwendbar.



Gratiskommentare für Paketanlieferungen inbegriffen 

Würde ich von abraten, wir sind hier alle sehr gut miteinander in der Firma.
Trotzdem ist der Empfang maßlos genervt davon Pakete anzunehmen.
Und selbst wenn unser Chef Pakete bekommt und die gerne mal was größer sind, darf er sich nen dummen spruch anhören.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Ja, würde ich auch nur bei den kritischen Zustelldiensten so machen. Für 95% der Sendungen definitiv nicht notwendig. Hatte letztens aber erneut eine DPD Erfahrung (3x Zustellungsversuch morgens halb 9) mit einer Sendung aus Dänemark, da nervt es schon gewaltig seiner Sendung hinterherzulaufen. Eine 0815 Amazon Bestellung löst man notfalls erneut aus, hier wäre das schwieriger geworden. Letztlich investiert man ja nochmal Zeit um mit dem Shopbetreiber/Versender zu einer Lösung zu kommen und läuft trotz Paypal erstmal seinem Geld hinterher. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit auch zu schade.


----------



## garfield36 (7. August 2019)

Weiterer Kontakt mit DPD

06.08.2019 12:57 *Mail von DPD*

Guten Tag, 

leider wurden uns die vollständige Adresse nicht übermittelt von Deutschland. Wenn Sie dies in Deutschland bekannt geben und dies nicht an uns weitergeleitet wird können wir leider nichts dafür. 
Wie lautet den bitte die vollständige Adresse von Ihnen wo das Paket morgen zugestellt werden kann?
Bitte Entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten das es zu Problemen gekommen ist bei der Zustellung von Ihrem Paket. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
**zensiert**

*Meine Antwort*, diesmal per eMail

Wenn ich DPD in Österreich anrufe und die vollständige Adresse bekanntgebe, können sie sehr wohl etwas dafür, wenn das Paket trotzdem nicht zugestellt wird. Ich werde diese Angelegenheit in diversen Foren publik machen, bzw. habe ich auch den Standard eine Zusammenfassung des Vorganges geschickt. Ob man dort dieser Sache Aufmerksamkeit widmet kann ich natürlich nur hoffen. Im Anhang finden sie eine Zusammenfassung des Vorgefallenen, wie ich sie auch der Zeitung geschickt habe.

Mit gar nicht freundlichen Grüßen
...... ....

07.08.2019 *Mail von DPD*

Lieber Paketempfänger,

leider konnten wir Sie nicht finden - daher wurde Ihr Paket **zensiert** nicht zugestellt. Möglicherweise liegen uns unzureichende Angaben der Empfangsadresse vor.
Bitte korrigieren Sie Ihre Adresse oder wählen einfach eine andere Zustelloption*:


----------



## shadie (7. August 2019)

Sorry aber dass du hier Namen etc. Publik machst finde ich unter aller Kanone.

Am anderen Ende arbeiten auch nur Menschen die versuchen die Fehler Ihrer Zusteller auszubügeln.
Der Ton geht für mich gar nicht von mir bekommst du daher keinerlei Zuspruch.
Egal wie bescheiden vorher die Lieferung etc. war.
So behandelt man keine Menschen.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2019)

nehm am besten mal die Namen raus, deinen Ärger kann ich verstehen, habe selber Stress mit zb. Hermes, aber die Herren/Damen am Support Telefon sind nur Menschen und halten sich an die Interne Regelung

Du willst helfen aber es ist dir verboten weil Intern Vorgang XYZ ablaufen muss, aber sag dem Kunden nichts - kenne ich von Amazon, war dort kurzzeitig im Support

sehe es mal aus deren Sicht, den Paketzusteller der nicht lesen kann mal aussen vor genommen


----------



## garfield36 (8. August 2019)

Es sind nicht nur die Paketzusteller unfähig. Wenn man nach dem ersten Zustellversuch sagt, die Adresse wäre unvollständig, weil nur die Hausnummer angegeben war, ist das eine dumme Ausrede. Unser Haus besitzt eine Haussprechanlage, da hätte man anläuten müssen. Trotzdem habe ich nach der ersten Zustellung angerufen und meine komplette Adresse inklusive Stiegen-, Stock- und Türnummer angegeben. Ist zwar irrelevant, weil wie gesagt ohnedies die Sprechanlage hätte betätigt werden müssen. 
Am nächsten Tag kommt wieder eine Mail, dass man meine Adresse nicht gefunden hat. Nach erneutem Telefonat wird mir gesagt, dass die Adressergänzung - die wie schon erwähnt ohnedies unnötig war - versehentlich nicht an den Zusteller weitergegeben wurde. Man werde dies jetzt tun. Am nächsten Tag kommt wieder die Meldung, das meine Adresse nicht gefunden wurde.. Die Frau am Telefon behauptete, dass man nur meine Hausnummer hätte, und deshalb keine Zustellung erfolgen konnte. Als ich ziemlich genervt erwiderte, dass ich meine komplette Adresse schon nach dem ersten (angeblichen) Zustellversuch angegeben hätte, konnte sie auf einmal doch den entsprechenden Eintrag finden.

Hier liegt also nicht nur ein Versagen der Zusteller vor, auch in der Verwaltung schert man sich keinen Deut die Arbeit sorgfältig zu verrichten. 
Und nach 4 erfolglosen Zustellversuchen wegen angeblich nicht gefundener Adresse, interessiert es mich herzlich wenig, ob es jemanden stört, wenn sein/ihr Name dabei genannt wird. Ich werde in Zukunft keinen Einkauf bei einer Firma tätigen, die nur mit DPD liefert.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Hauptsache hier konnte dir geholfen werden, gähn, tolle Geschichte.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Und nach 4 erfolglosen Zustellversuchen wegen angeblich nicht gefundener Adresse, *interessiert es mich herzlich wenig, ob es jemanden stört, wenn sein/ihr Name dabei genannt wird*. Ich werde in Zukunft keinen Einkauf bei einer Firma tätigen, die nur mit DPD liefert.


Du solltest aus eigenen Interesse den Namen löschen, denn das ganze ist strafbar und die gute Frau könnte Anzeige gegen dich erstatten. Das ganze ist auch klar ersichtlich um wenn es sich handelt und so kann die gute Frau direkt wissen wer ihren Namen öffentlich einstellt. Zudem hinterlässt jeder der eine Seite im Netz besucht Spuren und so kann jeder mit der IP-Adresse ermittelt werden. Der Nickname schützt einem daher nicht vor Strafe.


----------



## garfield36 (8. August 2019)

Das ist Blödsinn! Ich habe mich in keiner Weise strafbar gemacht. Ich habe weder unwahre Angaben gemacht, noch liegt in irgendeiner Art und Weise ein strafbarer Tatbestand meinerseits vor.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

Du stellst die Dame an den Pranger für deinen ärger und stellst Sie als unfähig dar

alles was du ggü. DPD schreibst kann nun mit Ihrem Namen in Verbindung gebracht werden.

Bei einem Shitstorm oder jemandem der Böse Absichten hat, wird sie keinen Spaß mehr haben....


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn! Ich habe mich in keiner Weise strafbar gemacht. Ich habe weder unwahre Angaben gemacht, noch liegt in irgendeiner Art und Weise ein strafbarer Tatbestand meinerseits vor.


Kennst Datenschutz und das Persönlichkeitsrecht...? hat mit dem ob du im Recht bist oder die Wahrheit wiedergegeben hast  nichts zu tun. 
Urheber- und Persoenlichkeitsrechte in sozialen Netzwerken – iRights.info


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich fragen, inwieweit dieses Vorgehen in irgendeiner Weise zielführend sein kann.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich ganz zum Schluss doch herausstellt, dass es da einen Zahlendreher in der Adresse oder sonstiges gab.

Alternativ in eine DPD bekannte Adresse umziehen...

PS: Ich kam auch nicht weiter, da Wien keine 5stellige PLZ zu haben scheint, bin ich beim Versuch dein Paket mit den dir gestellten Daten zu tracken gescheitert, dein Glück.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

Fehler können immer mal vorkommen und ich habe früher mit meinem 40 Tonner LKW auch kleine Baustellen und private Haushalte mit Baumaterial angeliefert. Was da manchmal an Adressen mit dabei waren war schon nicht ganz ohne und nicht immer war die Adresse mir als Fahrer korrekt wiedergegeben worden. Oft musste ich auch mit dem Kunden Telefonieren damit ich Missverständnisse klären konnte. Da ich nicht im Stückgut unterwegs war und nicht einfach wieder was mitnehmen konnte.

Aber auch bei uns obwohl wir in der Stadt wohnen gab es auch schon Zwischenfälle. Einmal kam DHL und der Zusteller kennt uns und meinte gewusst zu haben wo wir wohnen, da die Hausnummer falsch auf dem Paket drauf stand. Bei uns sind auch mehrere Klingeln und Namenschilder vorhanden und der Klingelknopf befindet sich immer vor dem Namensschild. Es ist daher auch schon oft vorgekommen das mein Namensschild zwar gelesen wird aber nicht der Knopf vor dem Schild betätigt wird sondern der dahinter. Nur gehört der meinem Nachbarn und der ist Tagsüber meist nicht da.

Oder wenn Hermes mal eine Toure an einem Tag nicht schafft und dann einfach behauptet keinen zu Hause angetroffen zu haben. Ein Benachrichtigungsschreiben (Karte) liegt dann auch nicht im Briefkasten. Dann wird 2 Tage später erneut versucht zuzustellen. In einem Fall habe ich beim dritten mal veranlasst in dem Paketshop von uns liefern zu lassen. Das ganze hat sich am ende fast zwei Wochen raus gezogen. Ich war auch sehr genervt, aber zum Glück kommt es nicht immer vor.

Mit DPD, GLS oder DHL haben wir bei uns normalerweise keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Frag mich auch, weshalb man hier im vorliegenden Fall nicht auf einen Paketshop ausgewichen ist.

Bin zwar auch kein Freund von Versand bezahlen, um dann die Hälfte der Strecke entgegenzukommen aber nach dem 2. Zustellversuch vergeht mir auch die Lust zu warten.


----------



## shadie (8. August 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur die Paketzusteller unfähig.



Und das gibt dir das Recht Sie öffentlich im Internet zu blamieren und den VOLLNAMEN zu nennen?

Vielleicht war die gute Frau noch nicht lange bei DPD und kannte sich nicht so gut aus.
Oder war Azubi?

Sorry aber wegen einer Lieferung so einen Aufriss zu machen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Klar ärgert das einen.
Und klar ärgere ich mich auch, wenn mein Paket von DHL einfach in den Hausflur gelegt wird und als "abgeliefert" gekennzeichnet wird.

Aber wenn da was passiert ist es deren schuld und das wissen die.

Deshalb muss ich aber doch nicht meine Zeit verballern um in jeglichen Foren DPD zu blamen und der Zeitung zu schreiben?
Und persönlich sollte man bei solchen Dingen eh nie werden, denn was machst du, wenn du im Job mal so vom Kunden runtergeputzt wirst?

Sorry kanns nach wie vor nicht verstehen, sollte der Vollname noch ersichtlich sein, melde ich den Post jetzt auch.
Gibt ja keine Einsicht.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Frag mich auch, weshalb man hier im vorliegenden Fall nicht auf einen Paketshop ausgewichen ist.
> 
> Bin zwar auch kein Freund von Versand bezahlen, um dann die Hälfte der Strecke entgegenzukommen aber nach dem 2. Zustellversuch vergeht mir auch die Lust zu warten.


Bei mir ist es etwas ungünstig da ich selbst eingeschränkt bin und im Rollstuhl sitze.

Da muss ich dann jemanden beauftragen für mich was abzuholen. Wobei im Hermes Shop ich auch schon selbst was abgeholt habe, da der sich gegenüber auf der anderen Seite von uns in einem Kiosk befindet.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es etwas ungünstig da ich selbst eingeschränkt bin und im Rollstuhl sitze.
> 
> ...



Das hab ich schon so verinnerlicht und natürlich bieten sich nicht für Jeden die gleichen Optionen an. Aber Möglichkeiten zu Lösungen zu kommen finden sich immer, sogar über Wege oder Personen bei denen man es nie für möglich gehalten hätte.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon so verinnerlicht und natürlich bieten sich nicht für Jeden die gleichen Optionen an. Aber Möglichkeiten zu Lösungen zu kommen finden sich immer, sogar über Wege oder Personen bei denen man es nie für möglich gehalten hätte.




er wird wohl nichts mehr dazu schreiben, das Paket wurde vorhin zugestellt Laut Paketverfolgung


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

@-Shorty- 
Hatte ja das Problem mit der Klingel geschrieben was bei uns auch vor kommt und dann wird auch schon mal beim Nachbarn hinterlegt. Nur bei uns sind Nachbarn mit dabei die einen anderen Namen wie an der Haustür stehen angeben und dann kann ich 4 Stockwerke an jeder Haustür klingeln und fragen ob jemand mein Paket angenommen hat. 

Ist mir schon zwei mal passiert... 

In einem Fall meinte der Sohn nichts zu haben und ich musste das ganze Amazon melden da das Paket nicht auffindbar war. Die haben sich auch super darum gekümmert. Aber am nächsten Tag stand die Mutter vor der Tür und gab uns das Paket. Als Wiedergutmachung bekam ich auf meine Prime Mitgliedschaft ein Monat kostenlos dazu. 

@shadie 
Die Namen wurden bereits alle schon zensiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> er wird wohl nichts mehr dazu schreiben, das Paket wurde vorhin zugestellt Laut Paketverfolgung



Hehehe, ein Hoch auf den Datenschutz.   Au weia.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hehehe, ein Hoch auf den Datenschutz.   Au weia.



so ist es.... Paketnummer steht noch im Eingangspost, kombiniert mit einer der 26 PLZ von Wien und Bingo ich hab seine Adresse, Recherche (und die Frühstückspause) war alles was ich hierfür brauchte

Ob ihm sein Klarname im Forum gefällt?  

ne wirklich, er sollte mal seine Beiträge aufräumen, besser für Ihn, manche haben keine Langeweile wie ich jetzt, sondern haben wirklich böse Absichten

seis drum, die Dame von DPD kann wirklich nichts dafür...


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Komisch, meine DPD Seite hat die 4-stelligen Wiener PLZ nicht haben wollen.

Aber ich vermute, der Fehler war über DPD.de zu gehen... aber lassen wir das. 

Schon krass was Leute so preisgeben, ohne danach gefragt zu werden oder einen nutzen daraus zu ziehen... sowas tut meinem Glauben an die Menschheit nicht gut.


----------



## Laudian (8. August 2019)

Ich habe die Paketnummer mal aus dem Eröffnungspost entfernt.

Sind sonst noch irgendwo personenbezogene Daten zu finden, die dort nicht hingehören?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Ne, war Alles auf Seite 1 und 2, alles weg auch nix mehr zitiert. 

Mahlzeit.


----------



## garfield36 (8. August 2019)

Ich habe das Paket heute tatsächlich zugestellt bekommen. Beim 5. Versuch hat man meine Adresse doch tatsächlich gefunden. Im übrigen haben nicht nur die Zusteller versagt, sondern auch die Infostelle bei DPD. Dort hat man eine (eigentlich ohnedies unnötige Information) nicht an den Zusteller weitergegeben. Beim nächsten Mal wurde behauptet, dass diese Information nicht im System vermerkt sei. Dann wiederum wurde sie doch gefunden. Hier wurde auf ganzer Linie versagt. Und ich habe keine Lust auf solche Leute Rücksicht zu nehmen. 4x meine Adresse nicht zu finden, das ist einfach zuviel. Und ich nenne die Dinge beim Namen, auch wenn hier noch so sehr Zensur ausgeübt wird. Man kann mal einen Fehler machen, beim 2. Mal ist das schon ärgerlich, aber 4x ist nicht akzeptabel!


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

Jawoll, nächstes Mal Selbstabholung, das nenne ich mal konsequent.


----------



## shadie (8. August 2019)

Was hat die Zeitung eigentlich geantwortet?


----------

